# Wireless internet TOMORROW



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2005)

This will be so cool.

I have a Cingular cellular phone and decided since I can't get cable internet at my new place (cable is too old and my employer has no plans to replace it) and we are just barely out of DSL range (30-50 feet short! ) I would get this wireless card for my laptop from Cingular.

It's not as fast as Cable or DSL but it is 3 times faster than dial up. But to make up for being slower than cable and DSL I can use it anywhere in the USA! When I visit family, when I go on vacation, as I sit in a car (that someone else is driving). That's very cool in my opinion.

I'll be posting from the new connection tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome, Adam!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice smiley


----------



## Arch2k (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## fredtgreco (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, ok I gotta get that new FF extention


----------



## Augusta (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## bond-servant (Oct 26, 2005)

Cool! There is something to be said about freedom from dial up isn't there!

You are no longer 

woohoo! :bigsmile:


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 26, 2005)

Exactly Beth. Even though I won't have the speed I want it's still faster than dial up and more importantly no waiting to get on line confined by a telephone wire! It didn't come today though so definately tomorrow.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 27, 2005)

Finally, after getting it at 11am this morning and spending HOURS on the phone registering the SIM card, the PC card, etc is is online and working. It is much faster than dial up thankfully, but it is notcable speed sadly. Over all though I am happy until I can getcable againone day or the NEW fiber optic connection they are beginning to install next summer.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 29, 2005)

WOW!!!





In my apartment I have this thing getting 900 mbps.

They don't even advertise that speed.


----------



## Herald (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> This will be so cool.
> 
> I have a Cingular cellular phone and decided since I can't get cable internet at my new place (cable is too old and my employer has no plans to replace it) and we are just barely out of DSL range (30-50 feet short! ) I would get this wireless card for my laptop from Cingular.
> ...



Adam, is it much more expensive than cable or dsl?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 29, 2005)

Cable used to cost me 45 a month, this is 60. I know it's a bit much but now when I disconnect my dial up (15 a month) and my ground line phone (25 a month) it's only 20 dollars more than I was paying for those and much, much more convenient.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 29, 2005)

900 *k*bps


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 30, 2005)

I've had a lot of trouble with my wireless lately. It is driving me nuts. I'm not sure if it is my router or what, but I can't take it much longer!!!


----------

